# Engine Timing /General engine Q...tech guys



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

ok so i replaced my timing chains. Checked everything and shes back together. Turned it over and found a bent valve in front intake cylinder right side. That is now fixed and sealing. 

My problem is it will not start, doesnt even try. Holding my hand over the exhaust i feel exhaust pressure then suction. Leads me to believe i have an exhaust vavle bent as well or something of that sort. 

timing went as follows : Align crank with embossed line " / " angled to the right of crank for rear cylinder and line up cam per manual. Then Turn 270* clockwise to embossed line "\" on left side of crank and set front cam. 

Ideas ?


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Did you MAKE SURE the rear was at TDC before putting the cam in?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Did you start on the compression stroke and how did you know if you did... lots of us have bent valves doing the time. not many will admit it though. you probably bent a valve . pressure test it with a meter.


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

got it going ...i had it timed correctly i just set the exhaust valve lash off stroke. They were too tight....now i just have some clunking from alternator area :- /


----------

